# 3 Of A Kind - A Trio Of Vintage Smiths



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Here are my three vintage Smiths. They're all quite different and I think represent the 40s, 50s and 60s?

Hopefully they bring back memories for our man Mel 

5 Jewel black faced Smiths...not seen another black one but they must be quite common?










The gorgeous Smiths Astral 17 jewel, just back from repair at Ryte Time










The electronic Smiths Astral...wouldn't have known this was a Smiths if it wasn't for the box and instructions, the watch doesn't mention Smiths anywhere I can see...it's also made in Switzerland



















Finally, all three on a stuffed tigers paw...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice indeed, a pleasure to look at these three (sort of) British classics. Don't they just do what it says on the tin? - - - Tell you the time! :yes:

I could live with any of those as my only or main watch, but the 17 jewel ASTRAL :man_in_love: :wub:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

mel said:


> Nice indeed, a pleasure to look at these three (sort of) British classics. Don't they just do what it says on the tin? - - - Tell you the time! :yes:
> 
> I could live with any of those as my only or main watch, but the 17 jewel ASTRAL :man_in_love: :wub:


I have the Astral on right now Mel...it's trumped a 50s Glashutte and 50s Avia Daytyme to my arm...something about it is just so cool and classic.

In saying that, the electronic Astral has a certain flair to it. Most people I show it to think it looks gaudy but I'm strangely drawn to the old girl!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Very very nice indeed, if i may say so.

I do have a soft spot for Smiths, but know very little about them. Does the variation in 'made in' location give any indication to production date?

The numbers on the 17j look kinda 60's \ 70's to me but that could be because they remind me of the font used on Magpie in the 70's.

Love the way that 17j looks on that bracelet. Very classy indeed sir.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks louiswu 

I would have thought (and correct me if I'm wrong guys) that the 17 jewel Astral is 1950s, the 5 jewel Empire is late 40s or 50s and that the Electronic is late 60s/early 70s?

I remember reading a post a while back where Mel said that towards the end of production Smiths watches were being made in Switzerland and had something to do with Jaeger? This might explain the Electronic being "Swiss Made".


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Jaeger connection with Smiths came largely through the motor division - Smiths made or assembled speedos and mechanical rev counter etc for cars as Smiths, but some of the quality cars (jag and so on) used Jaeger signed instruments assembled at Smiths Motor Division. I was aware this happened but was never quite sure exactly how much Smiths was in a Jaeger instrument and vice versa :yes:

It was rumoured also that JLC did supply Swiss movements for Astral - Astral being one of Smiths "higher" end products. Again, never quite sure, but I was told that "Smiths Astral" normally used British innards, whilst "Astral" without Smiths used Swiss or other movements. I don't think it was as clear cut as that, 'cos ISTR seeing Smiths Astral signed as Swiss. :lol:

Also similar clock related products such as Time Switches and Timers were made under the Smiths banner, as well as mechanical and electric clocks, time clocks for Industry, Master and Slave clocks - it was a big company in it's day but dinosaured itself out of existence with a reluctance to embrace incoming technology quickly enough.









Google for "Anglo-Celtic Watches" for more details of Smiths/Ingersoll joint history, especially with reference to the standard watches manufacturing.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Did somebody say 'Anglo-Celtic'? :thumbup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Three of my Smiths


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

beautiful and almost impossible to find these days


----------

